# Training Calves



## chrisr116 (Jun 22, 2013)

Guys, what type of training are ya'll doing for Calves.  

I have been training them on chest day (once a week), with Seated Calf Raises and Standing Calf Raises.  Each is 3 sets of 10 reps.  My calves are very vascular, and the veins wrap around my shins.  But, I want a bigger calf.  

I have read genetics play a big role in Calf development, but was looking to see what everyone else does when training calves.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 22, 2013)

High frequency seems to work best for me. I do calves work at the end of every workout.3x/wk. 

Http://jasonferruggia.com/how-to-build-big-calves/


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 22, 2013)

High rep twice a week pauses at the top type sets
Use of leg press  , toes in and out 
Reverse on hack squat with toes on 4x6 piecea wood
Seated on a calve plate loaded machine
We have a machine that's a smooth movement squat with a stack 
And I jam a 4x6 up against where stack travels and really rocks the calves
Lot of size is genetic , pin some tne preworkout site pin calves..


----------



## FordFan (Jun 22, 2013)

I do standing raises on smith machine. 4 sets x 18-20 reps per set. High volume seems to do more for me. I think I have pretty good calf genetics, can't say the same for quads.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 22, 2013)

A lot of good info guys.  I appreciate it.  Basically what I am hearing is calf work multiple times each week and high reps.  Gonna go blast them today when I do my chest, and then work them twice more this week.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah I have found what everyone else has- VOLUME!!

I do calves 3-4 days a week and just blast through some sets maybe 7-9 sets with a few very very heavy sets towards the end around set 6-8 with a few burn out sets at the end


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 22, 2013)

i used to train em once or twice a week with seated calf raises and standing calf raises, but they tend to become too big so now i`m only doing them once a week and only standing calf raises after wheels training. i guess genetic play a huge role on that. and fortunately for me i just need to train them a little bit and they grow


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 23, 2013)

MoFo said:


> i used to train em once or twice a week with seated calf raises and standing calf raises, but they tend to become too big so now i`m only doing them once a week and only standing calf raises wheels training. i guess genetic play a huge role on that. and fortunately for me i just need to train them a little bit and they grow



Damn, man.  You must feel cursed...just kidding.

I measured mine tonight..standing flat footed, no pump, no flex and got 16-1/4" on both.  The more I work em, the more vascular they get.  I actually have veins running around from my shins to my calves, but no real size.  My upper body grows, and my cold biceps are 18-1/2,  but my lower body just gets stronger and more vascular.  Guess I have 2 sets of genetics in me.  

I did work them today.  Seated and standing raises, tried to lower the weight and get to 15 reps for 3 sets for each exercise.  I am going to work them each day I lift and give it a few months and see what happens.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 23, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Damn, man.  You must feel cursed...just kidding.
> 
> I measured mine tonight..standing flat footed, no pump, no flex and got 16-1/4" on both.  The more I work em, the more vascular they get.  I actually have veins running around from my shins to my calves, but no real size.  My upper body grows, and my cold biceps are 18-1/2,  but my lower body just gets stronger and more vascular.  Guess I have 2 sets of genetics in me.
> 
> I did work them today.  Seated and standing raises, tried to lower the weight and get to 15 reps for 3 sets for each exercise.  I am going to work them each day I lift and give it a few months and see what happens.



they should be pretty symmetryc with upper body if they are 16-1/4.. not bad! i got 16-3/4 cold on calves and same on biceps, but i work my biceps with a lot more focus and energy because they`re more hard to grow and i gotta train em harder to have the symmetry but i still need more i guess.. yeah try everything man and if it doesn`t work maybe try some igf1 on them?  but IMO you`ll get a couple more inches with training... i used to train them in ronnie coleman style, if you watch at his videos you`ll see that in the seated calf raise he does a bouble contraction before the extension... try that, i had very good results..


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 23, 2013)

MoFo said:


> they should be pretty symmetryc with upper body if they are 16-1/4.. not bad! i got 16-3/4 cold on calves and same on biceps, but i work my biceps with a lot more focus and energy because they`re more hard to grow and i gotta train em harder to have the symmetry but i still need more i guess.. yeah try everything man and if it doesn`t work maybe try some igf1 on them?  but IMO you`ll get a couple more inches with training... i used to train them in ronnie coleman style, if you watch at his videos you`ll see that in the seated calf raise he does a bouble contraction before the extension... try that, i had very good results..



Thanks for the help.  I will look up his video and see how he does it.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 23, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Thanks for the help.  I will look up his video and see how he does it.



you`re welcome! here is one of the videos... apparently he does it on all his calves exercises

Ronnie Coleman train calfs at home - YouTube


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 23, 2013)

MoFo said:


> you`re welcome! here is one of the videos... apparently he does it on all his calves exercises
> Ronnie Coleman train calfs at home - YouTube



Try reposting the link to the video.  It didn't take on your last post.  Thanks man....


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 23, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Try reposting the link to the video.  It didn't take on your last post.  Thanks man....



you should be able to see it now... i just forgot to paste the link and then i edited the message. lol


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 23, 2013)

MoFo said:


> you should be able to see it now... i just forgot to paste the link and then i edited the message. lol



Got it, thank you.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 23, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Got it, thank you.



 let us know how it goes


----------

